
Ask HN: Angular or React? - tata2020
What are some key points that will help in picking one over the other?
======
pandeykartikey
This article compares both on various parameters like complexity, packaging,
templating etc. [https://www.airpair.com/angularjs/posts/angular-vs-react-
the...](https://www.airpair.com/angularjs/posts/angular-vs-react-the-tie-
breaker)

~~~
pandeykartikey
If you ask for my opinion I liked the modular architecture of angular but
react is lot simpler to understand and work with.

------
justwhoiam123
VueJS

